
Brian Eno: What is art? - jamesbritt
http://www.factmag.com/2009/01/01/interview-brian-eno/
======
brandonkm
Excellent interview. More than any other figure in music, this guy has managed
to not only stay relevant over the years, but really continue to create
innovative music. I'm about to begin reading the recently released book
Another Green World which I'm pretty excited about.

~~~
jamesbritt
I've not been too excited about most of his recent music, secretly hoping I
suppose that he'll wake up one day and make another Warm Jets or Tiger
Mountain kind of album.

On the other hand, as big of a fan as I was of the Ramones, I think I stopped
buying their albums after about the 4th one. It was pretty much the same
stuff, over and over.

But Eno certainly keeps after interesting ideas, asking good questions, and
avoiding the rut of getting old.

